
Ash HN: What software can I write for $39 per month? - dawie
Back Story: I am a developer and I would to build a Saas. I want to build something simple that small and medium size businesses would pay $39 per month for.<p>I was wondering if this tread can be used as a brainstorming thread...<p>Any ideas?
======
fagnerbrack
The first thing about the value to the user and then build the technology to
scale. Technology supports an existing business, not the other way around.

~~~
dawie
Totally agreed

